# How to embed comment form in blog post in blogger



## blackpearl (Jul 5, 2008)

Blogger has finally made it possible to embed the comment form in the blog post. This feature is available only in blogger in draft though. To use it in your blog, follow these steps:

1. Sign in to *draft.blogger.com/
2. Click on Settings and then click on Comments.
3. Under "*Comment form placement*" setting check the radio setting for "*Embedded below post*"
4. Now go to Layout>Edit HTML and backup your template incase something goes wrong.
5. Check the "Expand widget templates" box. Then search for this section of code:



> <b:include data='post' name='comments' />



Immediately after this line, add the following line of code:



> <b:include data='post' name='comment-form'/>



Voila!! The comment box now appears just after the blog post, like in wordpress! 

*i26.tinypic.com/n62bfq.jpg

Enjoy! 

*Drawbacks:*
Some options are missing right now but google is working on it.
 - does not support subscribing to follow-up comments via email, nor does it have a preview button.
- The font color of the comment form is currently hard-coded to black. If your template has a dark background, this may make the “Comment As:” label hard to read.

Sources:
*bloggerindraft.blogspot.com/2008/06/new-feature-embedded-comment-form.html
*www.bloggerbuster.com/2008/06/how-to-add-comment-form-beneath-your.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 5, 2008)

nice one... dude .. do u know how to integrate the new star rating system into MODIFIED theme ie theme from eblogtemplete , etc...???


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

good tut!


----------



## New (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried this just two days back and found there is no code in my itheme template like that

There is one more way to do this..But,nothing is working fine on my template


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 5, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> nice one... dude .. do u know how to integrate the new star rating system into MODIFIED theme ie theme from eblogtemplete , etc...???



I haven't tried the rating. Will checkout that.




			
				New said:
			
		

> I tried this just two days back and found there is no code in my itheme template like that



That code should be there. Search manually.


----------



## New (Jul 5, 2008)

> 3. Under "Comment form placement" setting check the radio setting for "Embedded below post"


I am not getting this option too...I have only two options..I think after enabling "Embedded below post" I will get that..

What's the solution?


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 8, 2008)

New said:


> I am not getting this option too...I have only two options..I think after enabling "Embedded below post" I will get that..
> 
> What's the solution?



This is available only in blogger in DRAFT. Read the post once again.


----------

